# Meine 2 neuen Koi



## ferryboxen (6. Sep. 2008)

Hallo

Hier meine zwei neuen Koi.

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Olli.P (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Meine 2 neuen Koi*

Hi Lothar,

schöne Tiere.  


Namen, Maße, Alter, Geschlecht............


----------



## ferryboxen (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Meine 2 neuen Koi*

Hallo Olli

Die habe ich heute in Duisburg abgeholt.

Sind Ochiba von Ogata.

Vermutlich 1 x männchen
               1 x weibchen

Alter  2 Jahre 

Einer knapp 40 cm der andere 37 cm

Gruss Lothar


----------



## Koi-Uwe (6. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Meine 2 neuen Koi*

Sehr Hübsch 

Aber meine Maus mag die Oshibas nicht. Darum gibts in meinem Teich wohl auch keine


----------



## rainthanner (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Meine 2 neuen Koi*

Hallo Lothar, 


beide absolut mein Geschmack.  


Denke auch, dass der etwas kleinere ein männlicher Koi ist. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## ferryboxen (7. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Meine 2 neuen Koi*

hallo rainer

ich finde die beiden auch richtig klasse.

mal sehen wie sie sich entwickeln.

gruss lothar


----------

